# How is this a code violation?



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I saw this ad in the 2/11 edition of EC&M and was wondering how the image on the left is a violation?


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

I glanced at that yesterday and was wondering the same thing.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

knowshorts said:


> I saw this ad in the 2/11 edition of EC&M and was wondering how the image on the left is a violation?



I'm assuming because the blue (typically C phase) is marked 3 and the red (typically B phase) is marked 5. But not a Code violation, just someone who can't divide by 6.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I don't believe that it is a violation, unless there's some zinger in the 2011 nobody's talked about yet.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

If you look at the compliant picture the labels 1,3, &5 are colored the same as the conductors. BS in my opinion.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I wonder if they come the brown, orange & yellow. :whistling2:


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I wonder if they come the brown, orange & yellow. :whistling2:


What's funny is this is their "in use photo" of the standard wire markers:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

That is crazy!


----------



## wirenut71 (Dec 5, 2010)

I saw this same ad too. Its not a code violation. I guess it just helps you not to put the wrong number on the wire. Would you have to use a normal number book for any neutrals that need to be numbered?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

This is What is in the 2011 NEC i don't see how it is a violaition.210.5(C)(1), (2), and (3).




> *(C) Identification of Ungrounded Conductors. *
> ​​Ungrounded​
> conductors shall be identified in accordance with
> 210.5(C)(1), (2), and (3).​​*(1) Application. *​
> ...


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I say we contact them and call them on it.

Garvin Industries
3700 Sandra Street
Franklin Park, IL 60131
Phone: 1-847-455-0188
Fax: 1-847-455-0334
Email: [email protected]


40 years of pulling I have NEVER had any math issues, never had to re-pull due to "color" issues, and never been flagged for a violation regarding color coding and/or wire numbers.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

This may be one of the largest piles of bovine excrement I have seen today.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> This may be one of the largest piles of bovine excrement I have seen today.




No, we still have the Kenny Clamp. :laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

480sparky said:


> No, we still have the Kenny Clamp. :laughing:


Haven't seen that today though :laughing:


Although if there is ever a contest for the biggest BS electrical product, the Kenny clamp is gonna win.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> Haven't seen that today though :laughing:
> 
> 
> Although if there is ever a contest for the biggest BS electrical product, the Kenny clamp is gonna win.










​


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Haven't seen that today though :laughing:
> 
> 
> Although if there is ever a contest for the biggest BS electrical product, the Kenny clamp is gonna win.


Kenny clamp :blink::blink::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


>


 Those work good..:thumbup::laughing::laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Those work good..:thumbup::laughing::laughing:



For fishing sinkers, you bet!


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

brian john said:


> I say we contact them and call them on it.
> 
> Garvin Industries
> 3700 Sandra Street
> ...


 
I don't have too much issue with number sticker in European side as well and of course we do have coloured sleeve that only used for marking the phaseing et netural et earth that about it we keep the number sticker seperated there is no Connires to deal with it.

I just don't really buy that details what the photo show up in first part by OP's part., so I have did check the NEC and FCE { French electrical code } they say nothing about that part.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

I think the BS point the Garvin folks are trying to push is that the use of the numbers with the WHITE band constitutes re-identifying the conductor as an ungrounded one. :whistling2: What a crock.

I'm also trying to figure out how the numbering of a wire affects the math calculations.:icon_confused:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Holy crap guys it's just an advertisement.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> Holy crap guys it's just an advertisement.


Yeah thats what you say, it is all the fault of those republican, atheist commies!!!!!!!


If we don't stamp this out right now the next thing you know that magazine will be breaking in our doors and violating our women!


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> Holy crap guys it's just an advertisement.


Yeah but the problem is the wrong people read it and think it's gospel. How would you like to get a red tag because you used those "Code Violation" white band number tags? With some of the lame things inspectors latch onto, you should be concerned. 



BBQ said:


> Yeah thats what you say, it is all the fault of those republican, atheist commies!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> If we don't stamp this out right now the next thing you know that magazine will be breaking in our doors and violating our women!


Good one Bob!!:thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Here:









​
*Now* it's legal! :whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

mxslick said:


> Yeah but the problem is the wrong people read it and think it's gospel. How would you like to get a red tag because you used those "Code Violation" white band number tags? With some of the lame things inspectors latch onto, you should be concerned. .....



The Kenny Clamp is a prime example of that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

This thread --> :wallbash:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

mxslick said:


> Yeah but the problem is the wrong people read it and think it's gospel. How would you like to get a red tag because you used those "Code Violation" white band number tags? With some of the lame things inspectors latch onto, you should be concerned.


I try to always be one step ahead of these types.


----------

